# Samsung Yp-k5



## The Fish (Jan 15, 2008)

hi all,
were can i find a driver for the following SAMSUNG YP-K5 MP-3 PLAYER
cheers


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You should not need a driver with Windows XP. 

Please tell us more about what happens when you plug it into the usb port.


----------

